# Alligator on the GMR in Piqua????



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Given how cold the water is and lack of picture, I am somewhat skeptical.... But I will definitely be keeping both eyes peeled.

https://www.daytondailynews.com/new...ZybYSxS-Ulye1l932oRgFKuiDn5nbT5yLIvxJPKT3GGLg


----------



## Treble (Mar 27, 2017)

SConner said:


> Given how cold the water is and lack of picture, I am somewhat skeptical.... But I will definitely be keeping bothe eyes peeled.
> 
> https://www.daytondailynews.com/new...ZybYSxS-Ulye1l932oRgFKuiDn5nbT5yLIvxJPKT3GGLg



First thing that caught my attention is that they shined a flashlight on it on Monday afternoon, and then one of the kids Mother called cops at 330pm.

So , we have kids jacklighting alligators in broad daylight?

Sure....……….

Sayin'


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Treble said:


> we have kids jacklighting alligators


 That was me looking for saugeyes 
In my area we have The Infamous Loveland frog man of The Lmr. He moves quickly in cold water and is 5-6 ft tall, I haven't seen him lately maybe he relocated.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Jason151 (Mar 3, 2020)

I thought its a little crazy myself!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

An alligator wouldn’t be able to swim at these water temps.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

too cold gators body temp will be too low for him to move. But stranger things have happened.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I've seen photos and videos of gators that were in frozen ponds with there snouts above the ice with the rest locked up in ice. They survive. SC/NC.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm guessing it was just a beaver. Alligators might survive a mild Ohio winter but I doubt it would be active in these water temps.
Wading at night later in warm weather ???? How good is the fishing in that area 
Don't get bit n good luck and good fishing !


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Snakes 'n Gators ! You guys might as well be in Florida !


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

They found one in Summit Lake in Akron a few years ago. I lived in Jacksonville Beach for 15 years and alligators are very reclusive and not at all aggressive to people unless someone feeds them. If that happens then they see people as a food source and in the reptile brain that gets really sketchy really fast.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

garhtr said:


> I'm guessing it was just a beaver. Alligators might survive a mild Ohio winter but I doubt it would be active in these water temps.
> Wading at night later in warm weather ???? How good is the fishing in that area
> Don't get bit n good luck and good fishing !


Fishing is good in this area. If it was a gator, I am almost certain it would have been a recent pet release. I did some research and while they can survive cold temps for periods it is not likely it would have been actively swimming in the water temps Monday of around 42 degrees. I am in 100% agreement with you.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

SConner said:


> Fishing is good in this area.


 Maybe we should construct some type of prototype alligator decoy. If it looks good we could build a few place in strategic locations to cut down on fishing pressure 
Maybe someone beat us to it ???? Alligator decoy???
Wasn't there a gator recently captured in the Gmr ?
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

garhtr said:


> Maybe we should construct some type of prototype alligator decoy. If it looks good we could build a few place in strategic locations to cut down on fishing pressure
> Maybe someone beat us to it ???? Alligator decoy???
> Wasn't there a gator recently captured in the Gmr ?
> Good luck and good fishing


Suddenly, I feel much less alone.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm moving to Piqua they got leaves on their tree's already! Great pic of the river where the 'gator is . Cabin Fever at its finest. LOL


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

https://www.daytondailynews.com/new...om-basement-ohio-home/V2tDB30fDSh44kL3nNKseP/

It's all coming together now. The way I see it, either the gator from this story made a daring escape on his way down south, or, more likely, another perp in the area of the GMR caught wind of the earlier bust and not wanting to get found out, set _his _gator free in order to escape prosecution.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I could turn this thing into a business ! Everyone send me a check, cash or lures and a list of Your top 5-10 fishing holes(very detailed) and I'll scare anglers out of your spots. Think about the fish you would catch if there was O fishing pressure in your honey holes. A few alligator and frogman decoys, maybe a bigfoot costume and some rumors.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

garhtr said:


> I could turn this thing into a business ! Everyone send me a check, cash or lures and a list of Your top 5-10 fishing holes(very detailed) and I'll scare anglers out of your spots. Think about the fish you would catch if there was O fishing pressure in your honey holes. A few alligator and frogman decoys, maybe a bigfoot costume and some rumors.
> Good luck and good fishing !


Of course, we're all just going to have to accept the _slight_ risk of giving our top 5-10 fishing holes to another fisherman in order to achieve better security...


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

swone said:


> the _slight_ risk of giving our top 5-10 fishing holes to another fisherman


 I'm pretty sure I won't have time to fish with the burden of a new business but I see your concern, just pm me your top two spots, and we'll see how it goes. I'm flexible you can pay in husky jerks, bomber long A's or similar crank baits
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Fisherman deterrent starter kit 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Is it still hush,hush about the summer run of piranha in the Miami? Have had some great times there.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Anyone know how big an alligator has to be before it's a threat to humans ??
I was thinking a 5ft one might startle even injury a angler but I doubt it could finish the job. (not that I want to test that theory)
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

garhtr said:


> Anyone know how big an alligator has to be before it's a threat to humans ??
> I was thinking a 5ft one might startle even injury a angler but I doubt it could finish the job. (not that I want to test that theory)
> Good luck and good fishing


I will let you know once I encounter this beast.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

https://miamicountybc.com/2020/03/06/alligator/


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

bumpus said:


> https://miamicountybc.com/2020/03/06/alligator/


Ok I am confused...was the artist tattooing an anus or did somebody want a tattoo of an anus? Either way too freaky for me.... 

After a particularly gruesome day at XTREME INKAGE, Blasco decided he had enough, and just wanted to get back to his family. *While the manager was distracted with a relatively involved anus tattoo*, Blasco secretly made his way to the door and never looked back.


----------



## sloweboat (Mar 13, 2014)

It's too early for April fools jokes... I think the Bugle Caller is not a reputable news source for some reason. Check out their other headlines...
Piqua man Legally Marries Beer Can
Hobart to Build Army of Supersoldier robots.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

sloweboat said:


> I think the Bugle Caller is not a reputable news source for some reason


 I'd have to agree that whole thing sounds bogus too me. Most of it didn't make much sense but then again neither does spotting a gator in early March in the Gmr 
Just to be on the safe side I'll stay well below Pique and maybe off the Gmr altogether.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------

